# new T440s will not wake from sleep-to-ram [SOLVED]

## albright

Edit: without TPM security chip support (modules will do),

computer will not wake ...

I've tried various kernels (well, both vanilla 3.11 and gentoo 3.12) and

sleep to ram puts computer to sleep (either via kde menu or

echo mem > /sys/power/state) but it will not wake up. I am forced

to hold power button to reboot.

I enabled pm-debug and tried the 

 *Quote:*   

> dmesg -s 1000000 | grep 'hash matches'

 

after rebooting from failed wake-up but it only reported

something about tty0 and tty console ...

One big clue: sleep-to-ram works perfectly in mint linux (a

ubuntu based distro) which I set to dual boot with gentoo.

Mint is using a 3.11 kernel.

I am at a complete loss so any advice would be very welcome.

----------

## Hu

Have you tried any of the other standard debugging procedures for sleep failure?  Specifically, try to sleep with a minimum of kernel modules loaded, try to sleep with an untainted kernel (if your normal kernel is tainted), try to sleep from console instead of X, etc.

----------

## albright

 *Quote:*   

> Have you tried any of the other standard debugging procedures for sleep failure? Specifically, try to sleep with a minimum of kernel modules loaded, try to sleep with an untainted kernel (if your normal kernel is tainted), try to sleep from console instead of X, etc.

 

good suggestions but I've tried them all already (kernel is not tainted)

Also, an odd thing happened today, after using on battery when plugged in

some programs froze, trying to run them gave a curious :  /bin/bash: input/output error,

had to reboot via power button

I checked the file system and it's OK and I can't duplicate the error in mint (but it might

be a rare condition).

This is probably not connected to sleep issue but you never know ...

----------

## Slabity

T540p here. Just tried sleep to ram and it won't wake up. The issue is probably the same.

Though I didn't have the issue in Arch.

----------

## albright

 *Quote:*   

> T540p here. Just tried sleep to ram and it won't wake up. The issue is probably the same. 

 

I'm sorry you're suffering this but glad I'm not alone.

One guess I have is that there is some driver that I've compiled into the kernel which ought to

be a module (and is a module in mint -- everything there is modularized)

sleep-to-ram failures are rare after 2010 even in linux so this is frustrating and annoying

----------

## albright

update: 

I tried a sabayon live disk and sleep to ram worked with it.

I then took the trouble (considerable) to use the sabayon

kernel config to build a kernel in my own system.

sleep-to-ram works 

so there are definitely some or a few kernel settings that are causing this but to find

them is daunting (the diff between my .config and sabayon's is **immense**)

any kernel guru's that can point to likely spots?

oh, and here's my .config :

http://bpaste.net/show/163633/

----------

## Slabity

I'm no kernel guru, but if you post the Sabayon .config file, I'll check it out. I'm trying to find the Arch .config file right now.

----------

## albright

here is my slightly modified sabayon based config file

http://bpaste.net/show/163705/

good luck   :Wink: 

----------

## Slabity

Ah crap, I may need to wait a few days before I can test the options.

I just bricked my BIOS rebuilding the kernel.

----------

## John Malc

as another data point, I'm on a T440s and it works just fine with both hibernation methods (disk and ram) - see my other thread.

setup:

 kernel 3.12.5

dmidecode -t 0:

BIOS Information

        Vendor: LENOVO

        Version: GJET60WW (2.10 )

        Release Date: 09/09/2013

        BIOS Revision: 2.10

        Firmware Revision: 1.7

----------

## albright

@John Malc: would you mind pasting your kernel config file for

me to look at?

I just used kernel seeds to build a new minimal kernel and it does NOT

sleep to ram ... this is very maddening

----------

## John Malc

my config:

http://bpaste.net/show/163914/

I do not claim it to be sane, it has kinda grown over the years.... but works

good luck! :-)

----------

## albright

@slabity: sorry to hear that - should not be possible to brick a device like that  :Sad: 

@ john malc - thanks for the kernel; it helped me track down the problem

which is the TPM chip (something I had never heard of ...)

----------

## Slabity

 *albright wrote:*   

> @slabity: sorry to hear that - should not be possible to brick a device like that 

 

Yea, just don't use UEFI mode until they patch it.

So is the sleep issue because TPM was turned off? Or on? What sort of kernel options does it require?

----------

## John Malc

interesting, I wanted to play with the TPM but never got time to do it, I don't even know from which manufacturer it is

mine is still deactivated by BIOS:

tpm_tis 00:09: TPM is disabled/deactivated (0x6)

but it makes sense, as a security component one would need to think carefully what hibernation means to the TPM security model

----------

## albright

I had no awareness of TPM at all and left in enabled in BIOS

If it *is* enabled, you need to build TPM modules or else sleep won't

work. I have no idea what it is good for, so I disabled it ...

----------

## nullnullfzu

I would just like to add...

It was disabeling TPM for my T440s as well.

There is a differnetiation between inactive and disabled. I havn't tried "inactive" yet but I didn't bother. Something more I don't quite grasp yet with the end of native Bios.

...thx folks

----------

